# Unterscheidungskriterien sinkender / schwimmender Wobbler



## curtis911 (25. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es eigentlich sichtbare Unterscheidungsmerkmale zwischen sinkenden und schwimmenden Wobblern?

Woran kann man, sofern es nicht eingraviert ist, die Tauchtiefe erkennen?

Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung!


----------



## fantazia (25. April 2010)

*AW: Unterscheidungskriterien sinkender / schwimmender Wobbler*

Moin,

also vom aussehen zu unterscheiden ob er sinkt oder schwimmt ist unmöglich.Man kann an der Tauchschaufel aber schon erkennen ob er flach oder tief laufen wird.


----------



## curtis911 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Unterscheidungskriterien sinkender / schwimmender Wobbler*

Ok, vielen Dank, dass habe ich schon befürchtet.

Dann bleibt wohl nur der Badewannentest ;-)

Ich habe noch eine Frage zu sinkenden Wobblern. 

Und zwar, wenn die Wassertiefe sagen wir mal 4 Meter ist, benötige ich dann einen sinkenden Wobbler, der auf vier Meter austariert ist?


----------



## fantazia (25. April 2010)

*AW: Unterscheidungskriterien sinkender / schwimmender Wobbler*

Am Gewicht merkt man es meist auch(nicht immer) aber du hast ja vom sehen geredet|supergri.


----------



## Zepfi (25. April 2010)

*AW: Unterscheidungskriterien sinkender / schwimmender Wobbler*

Insofern nichts auf der Verpackung steht über die Lauftiefe kann man es so ungefäht anhand der Stellung der Tauchschaufer erkennen. Je flacher und größer die Schaufel desto tiefer leuft der wobbler je kleiner und steiler die Schaufel desto höher leuft der Wobbler allerdings ist das nur ein grober Richtwert aber wie tief der Wobbler genau leuft kann man auch da nicht genau sagen


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. April 2010)

*AW: Unterscheidungskriterien sinkender / schwimmender Wobbler*



curtis911 schrieb:


> Ok, vielen Dank, dass habe ich schon befürchtet.
> 
> Dann bleibt wohl nur der Badewannentest ;-)
> 
> ...




Nö.

Es reichen meist Wobbler die 3- 3,5 m tief laufen.
Du willst ja nicht den Grund pflügen(obwohl gerade das in Gewässern mit krautfreiem Boden auf Zander erfolgreich ist).

Die Räuber stossen von unten hoch zur Beute. Dabei macht es ihnen nix aus einen Meter "hoch springen" zu müssen.

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## curtis911 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Unterscheidungskriterien sinkender / schwimmender Wobbler*

Ok, vielen Dank für die Aufklärung.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (25. April 2010)

*AW: Unterscheidungskriterien sinkender / schwimmender Wobbler*

drum: immer merken, was auf der Verpackung stand! |znaika:

und dann ggf. mit ´ner Zirkelspitze oder Nadel in die Tauchschaufel ein "F"(loating) oder "S"(inking) einritzen



curtis911 schrieb:


> der Badewannentest ;-)


je nach Größe des Wobblers reicht ja auch schon ein Weizenbierglas


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. April 2010)

*AW: Unterscheidungskriterien sinkender / schwimmender Wobbler*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> drum: immer merken, was auf der Verpackung stand! |znaika:
> 
> und dann ggf. mit ´ner Zirkelspitze oder Nadel in die Tauchschaufel ein "F"(loating) oder "S"(inking) einritzen
> 
> ...




Wenn Du das dann auf 30 Meter mit`m Wobbler auch noch triffst  - Respekt.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## curtis911 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Unterscheidungskriterien sinkender / schwimmender Wobbler*

Na, bei den Salmo Wobblern steht es ja vorne auf der Schaufel. Sollte mal mal als verpflichtenden Standard einführen inkl. der Tiefenangabe


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (25. April 2010)

*AW: Unterscheidungskriterien sinkender / schwimmender Wobbler*

Ja,find auch dass es ne feine Sache wär wenn solche Angaben immer auf den Ködern stehen würden...#q


----------



## Knigge007 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Unterscheidungskriterien sinkender / schwimmender Wobbler*

Jo dann kosten die Wobbler wohl gleich das doppelte.....dann werf ich den bevor ich ihn an die Schnur dran knote doch lieber schnell ins flache Wasser, oder....


Ich habe mir jetzt ne Kiste gekauft wo ich aufn Deckel F und S geschrieben habe, so weiß ich genau das sind S und da F Wobbler drin.


----------



## Somkejumper (26. April 2010)

*AW: Unterscheidungskriterien sinkender / schwimmender Wobbler*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> je nach Größe des Wobblers reicht ja auch schon ein Weizenbierglas



Mann sollte Gegenstände nur für das benutzen, wofür diese gedacht sind. |kopfkrat
Ich trink lieber ein Weißbier daraus und nehm die Blumenvase oder Bowleschüssel.#6

Der Tipp mit der Kiste ist nicht ohne. Werd ich mir merken.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (26. April 2010)

*AW: Unterscheidungskriterien sinkender / schwimmender Wobbler*



Somkejumper schrieb:


> Mann sollte Gegenstände nur für das benutzen, wofür diese gedacht sind.


ohh keeeehhh....!


Somkejumper schrieb:


> nehm die Blumenvase oder  Bowleschüssel.


äääähhhhh!?!?


----------



## Somkejumper (26. April 2010)

*AW: Unterscheidungskriterien sinkender / schwimmender Wobbler*



Somkejumper schrieb:


> *Mann* sollte Gegenstände nur für das benutzen, wofür diese gedacht sind. |kopfkrat



Die Vase und Bowleschüssel, damit kann *Mann* nichts anfangen.:m


----------



## HD4ever (26. April 2010)

*AW: Unterscheidungskriterien sinkender / schwimmender Wobbler*

ich konnte bisher immer gut auf sinkende Wobbler verzichten ...
nehme schwimmende Wobbler dafür um mal etwas weiter oben zu fischen übern Kraut oder in flacheren Gewässern.
solls am Grund oder etwas tiefer sein nehme ich Gufis - die sind auch nich so teuer bei nem Hänger |rolleyes


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (26. April 2010)

*AW: Unterscheidungskriterien sinkender / schwimmender Wobbler*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ich konnte bisher immer gut auf sinkende Wobbler verzichten ...



jepp! genauso wie auf Blumenvasen und Bowleschüsseln


----------

